# Phoenix P5 on Bachmann Connie



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello from Germany,
my Bachmann 2-8-0 is equipped with a Phoenix soundboard and a Digitrax DG583S decoder . In addition I use the Phoenix computer interface, a DCS throttle, a DB200+ booster, and a programming track with stationary rollers. Loco decoder and soundboard are set to the same address.
In "idle" and "reverse" the sound related functions can be activated manually by the appropriate throttle buttons F1 to F6. When the engine "moves" forward there is no reasonable response to the function buttons. The Phoenix computer interface shows that the DCC signal gets lost when the engine starts to move. 
What can I do to have the DCC signal resp. the address recognized during forward motion? Is it a matter of the soundboard, the loco decoder or of my wiring? By the way: I use the built in axle contact for speed detection.

Peter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So disconnecting the Digitrax allows the Phoenix to operate properly? 

Greg


----------

